# Barcelona cafes



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Off to Barcelona for a few days this week.

Looking forward to going here: https://www.facebook.com/nomadcoffeeproductions

Also https://www.facebook.com/ELMAGNIFICO looks good (there's a thread somewhere)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep I made the thread on El Magnifico here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18112-Cafes-El-Magnifico-Barcelona

Has Bean Steve told me about Nomad but its a bit fair away from all the touristy bits so I didn't get a chance to go there but I heard good things.

Magnifico is good, particularly a chemex served in a wine glass. I wasn't overly thrilled with the espresso offerings however.

Also check out Satan's Coffee Corner. I didn't get a chance to go here but also heard its good and in a more central location.

http://thecafecat.blogspot.com.es/2012/06/satans-coffee-corner-barcelona.html#.VMTEa_6op8E

https://www.facebook.com/SatansCoffeeCorner

Have a great time


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

For the record: Coffee Lab & Shop was really nice, but I got there a couple of minutes before it was closing for the weekend. They made me a very good take away flatti thoughe. They had a couple of blends to choose from but I couldn't read the Spanish / didn't get time to talk to them about it. It was described as 'cocoa nibs' in the notes and that absolutely spot on - would love to find that flavour somewhere again.

The coffee lab also recommended satans coffee corner, which has the benefit of being open on a Saturday. I thought it was a bit too cool for its own good though, service took ages and the coffee was over extracted. Maybe it was an off day.

So would recommend coffee lab & shop over satan, it out the way but I walked there from placa Catalunya so hardly the end of the earth.

Overall a a dearth of excellent coffee in barca. Given the population there and the ease there seems to be in opening new bars and cafes, I'd say there's plenty of opportunity for business!


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

I went to El magnifico, too.

Amazing. Literally magnificent. See fatboyslim's thread above for the lowdown. I got an aero press served in a wine glass. Not only did the barista bring me the ground coffee to smell before she made it, she insisted in tasting the finished brew herself before serving it to me, to make sure it was good enough. It could be a bluff but what the hell, it's a great one.

Bought a Tanzanian something or other to bring home. Roasted on the premesis less than 24 hours previously. Great shop.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

I was in Barcelona from 19-25th, went to around 8 cafes even went to starbucks haha.. but I sorta regretted that one.

Lovely cafe/doughnut shop doughnuts are like 25 euro cents per doughnut and its right near subway in Plaza Catalunyia Very lovely little place, easy to miss it as it is sorta down a few steps.

Also there is a cafe nearer the beach, called Kappucino. It has a coffeemachine that reminds me of a galleon to the average commercial coffee machine which would be a rowboat. HUGE HUGE machine, around 90 cups could be warmed on the left side of it, and another 40-50 on top very comfortably. It was sadly an automatic but it was a lovely machine.




























Hope this helps!







Lovely time there, I was there learning under my sensei Hisao Suginaka.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Cana said:


> It was sadly an automatic but it was a lovely machine.


If you look closely...even hands-free milk steaming, lol!


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> If you look closely...even hands-free milk steaming, lol!


xD yea thats true I noticed that.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Generally upsetting/depressing how milk is steamed in most cafes in Spain. Fortunately I finally found the only decent cafe in the whole of Madrid!

You can't go wrong with an LM Strada, 4 K30 Varios and an EK43.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

I noticed from EVERY cafe I went to in Barcelona, whenever I ordered something with chocolate in it.. they squirted loads of chocolate syrup into it.

WAAAAAYYY too much chocolate for me haha, havent touched it since. Top coated in a thick creamy milk/ and whipcream, middle loads of syrup and the bottom is only syrup.

I guess its just a stirring moment.

Lovely time there though!


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Wish I had seen this thread before I went a couple of years ago, as I couldn't find a decent espresso anywhere!!

Its a lovely City though


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Just back from a long weekend in Barcelona. In order of preference, I can wholeheartedly recommend the following places:

Nomad Coffee - http://www.nomadcoffee.es Espresso and filters all prepared and served with utmost care. Cuppings are held every Friday at 1400. It costs 15 Euros but you get a bag of beans to take away. They're purests so no sugar on the premises!

Coffeea & Wood - https://www.facebook.com/coffeeandwood

A pop up space in the front of a vintage furniture store in Gracia. Very friendly guys serving coffee roasted locally by https://tuselltostadores.com/tienda/ I had a fantastic espresso with their Guatemalan offering and brought a bag of El Salvador beans home to try.

Satan's Coffee Corner - a very nice space in Barri Gotico, serving, among other options, a very nice natural Brazilian offering roasted by Belleville - http://cafesbelleville.com/


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Off this weekend for a Stag Do but will try my damndest to check a few of these places out!


----------

